# Боли почти во всех суставах



## Artos (9 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. Надеюсь на вашу помощь, вера в медицину все тает и тает. 

34 года, с юности временами болела правая часть спины между лопаткой и позвонком. Врач сказал остеохондроз, лфк, бассейн и тд. Особо сильно не беспокоила, мог почти без ограничений заниматься спортом. Только вот год назад пошло обострение по полной: боль в правой части спины, шея, плечо разваливается, локоть, пальцы правой руки, правое колено, стопа, добавилась боль в левой части груди, хрусты дикие пошли. 

Обратился в местную больницу, по крови все анализы хорошие, снимки показали артроз почти по всем суставам и позвонкам. Назначили стандарт нпвс, артра, сирдалуд. Эффект - ноль. Несколько физиопроцедур с магнитом - ноль. Прихожу снова к врачу, уже другая сидит, говорит "у вас остеохондроз". Я сказал, что очень приятно, а что делать дальше, ответ был с возмущением "а что вы хотите?"
И, соответственно, попросили на выход, так как напряженный график. Вот так блестяще пролечили. Решил не останавливаться, начал обращаться в частные клиники, сделал мрт, в одном месте диагноз: грыжи, протрузии, артрозы, короче намекают чуть ли ни под нож. В другом месте посмотрели снимки, все нормально, но сколиоз. В третьем месте вообще все нормально. Всю биохимию, ревматоидный фактор и еще кучу анализов сдал - все норм. Назначили антибиотики кларитромицин и амоксицилин, опять нпвс, массаж, вакуумную терапию - эффект ноль, только вакуум немного облегчал боль. 

Вот мой главный вопрос - что это за зараза такая может быть? Я знаю людей с грыжами, травмами позвоночника, но им хоть что-то помогает и боль не круглосуточно во всем теле и во всех позах. У меня же только глаз открыл и понеслось до самой ночи, что лежа, что стоя, постоянно боли, нпвс (аркоксиа, найз, ибупрофен, кетонал, теноксикам) почти не работают.

Одни думали на РА, но ни по каким показателям не подтвердилось. Был еще момент, от проблем с желудком некомпетентный врач выписал эглонил, который я пил около двух лет, но оказывается, что он дико поднимает уровень пролактина и у меня он тоже улетел в космос, но сейчас показатели в норме. Вот как бы больше не за что зацепиться.
Надеюсь, может приблизительно вектор укажите, что делать и куда двигаться.

Есть диск со снимками мрт, но это целая эпопея - его показать, как я понял.


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2018)

@Artos, Артур, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Artos (9 Июл 2018)

делал мрт всего позвоночника и правого плеча, в огромном количестве изображений с диска не совсем понял, что от чего и к чему, поэтому не обессудьте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

Изложите жалобы сегодняшнего дня.


----------



## Artos (10 Июл 2018)

Боль в шее, около правой лопатки, правое плечо, локоть , пальцы, правое колено, стопа, добавилась боль в левой части груди с хрустом. Боль в любом положении круглые сутки, но чуть легче в лежачем положении


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Вот так лежите и болит плечо и локоть постоянно?

Анализ когда делали последний раз. Соэ, срб, мочевая кислота?
Покажите.
Заключения по снимкам и снимки.

По описанию миофасциальный синдром
Локоть - чайник с водой можете поднять?
Плечо - какое движение самое болезненное?


----------



## Artos (10 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, практически постоянно болит, ни телефон, ни планшет правой рукой практически не держу вообще. Хрусты в плече, локте реально дикие. Абсолютно все анализы, которые назначали, в том числе перечисленные вами - в норме, делал с апреля по июнь этого года.
Физически правая рука и плечо не ослаблены, но, когда что-то поднимаю вверх или тяну вверх правой рукой, то начинает сильно ныть и слабеет заметно быстрее левой. Да, можно сказать, что любое движение рукой вверх, даже иногда ложку ко рту вызывает боль.

Извиняюсь, если туплю, но снимки, я кажется выше выложил или что-то не так сделал? Заключение, как только найду, так скину.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Ортопед смотрел плечо?
УЗИ плечевого сустава делали?
Рука заводится за спину снизу и за голову сверху - одинаково с другой?

Почитайте про плечелопаточный периартроз, лопаточный хруст, локоть теннисиста.
http://pozwonocnik.ru/ftpgetfile.php?module=files&id=17
Сделайте пробы вот по этой статье.

По снимкам.
Это позвоночник, а по жалобам он не главный.
Выкладывайте все снимки. Плеча, колена, все, что болит.


----------



## Artos (10 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, cнимки поищу. Правая рука еще с детства не заводится назад - острая боль.

Про локоть теннисиста слышал. Повторюсь, меня больше всего смущает факт, что уже около года провожу всевозможные манипуляции с лфк, медикаментами и тд, но результат вообще ноль. Людям со страшными переломами какое-то облегчение приходит временами, а тут я не знаю. . Танк что ли по мне проехался


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Одна болячка тянет за собой другую, стандартно.
Особенно если лечить и обследовать шею, а проблему иметь в плече, в мышцах и сухожилиях.

Тем более у Вас проблема развивается с детства.


----------



## Artos (10 Июл 2018)

Нашел описание:
Остеохондроз шейного, грудного, поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Протрузия l5-s1, c5-c6.
Артроз правого плечевого сустава, ключично-акромиального сочленения, тенденит надостной мышцы, синовит, бурсит, тендовагинит длинной головки бицепса.

Короче заключение - как после бомбежки. Единственный момент, несколько странным показалось, что в этой маленькой процедурной, несколько людей при мне чуть ли не заплакали после диагнозов, моему знакомому, который по акции решил также сделать снимки нашли злок. опухоль мозга и сразу на тот свет подготовили, другому гной в позвоночнике. Не знаю, мне необычным это показалось, тем более, что другие врачи, после осмотра снимков говорили другие диагнозы.

Что посоветуете? Почему ничего ,ни нпвс, ни миорелаксанты, ни лфк - ничего не помогает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

@Artos, жалобы и описание снимков совпадают.
Гной в позвоночнике и опухоль мозга без повода, надо разбираться, не верю.
Не помогает:
- не тот лечит
- не то лечат
- не тем лечат
- не там лечат
- лечит тот, то, тем и там, но не учитывают болевой и эмоциональный порог пациента
- лечит тот, то, тем и там, но уже хроническая форма и задача не вылечить, а сделать менее болезненным.


----------

